# What is correct way to import music DVD into iTunes?



## alra111 (Feb 3, 2008)

We just got KT Tunstall's "Eyes to the Telescope" album yesterdy, which comes with a bonus DVD.  I have tried about three different methods to import the bonus DVD into iTunes, including using Disk Utlity to make a disk image and attempting to drag the entire image into iTunes.  Also tried to drag the video_ts folder an iTunes and that failed as well.

Any ideas?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 3, 2008)

I would think that depends on whether the DVD is a true "audio DVD," in which case the audio portion would be found in the AUDIO_TS folder on the DVD, or whether it's just a plain video DVD of music, in which case the audio is contained with the video in the VOB files in the VIDEO_TS folder.

Either way, I would think you'd have to manually extract the audio yourself using some program, then import it into iTunes.  Can you take a peek inside the AUDIO_TS folder and see what format the files are in?


----------



## alra111 (Feb 3, 2008)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> I would think that depends on whether the DVD is a true "audio DVD," in which case the audio portion would be found in the AUDIO_TS folder on the DVD, or whether it's just a plain video DVD of music, in which case the audio is contained with the video in the VOB files in the VIDEO_TS folder.
> 
> Either way, I would think you'd have to manually extract the audio yourself using some program, then import it into iTunes.  Can you take a peek inside the AUDIO_TS folder and see what format the files are in?



Everything is in the video_ts folder; the audio_ts folder is empty.

Here are the contents of the video_ts folder:

VIDEO_TS.BUP
VIDEO_TS.IFO
VIDEO_TS.VOB
VTS_01_0.BUP
VTS_01_0.IFO
VTS_01_0.VOB
VTS_01_1.VOB
VTS_02_0.BUP
VTS_02_0.IFO
VTS_02_0.VOB
VTS_02_1.VOB
VTS_02_2.VOB
VTS_02_3.VOB

Oh, by the way, I tried HandBrake to make the whole thing into a .MOV.  The import process looks perfect, but when it finishes importing, Handbrakes crashes and the resulting file is useless.

Thanks!!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 3, 2008)

It looks like the DVD may just be a plain video DVD (and not a true "audio DVD"), and you'll have to use software to extract the audio portion.  You can give iSquint a try (or his big brother, VisualHub) and then extract the audio portion with QuickTime Pro or something.


----------



## alra111 (Feb 3, 2008)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> It looks like the DVD may just be a plain video DVD (and not a true "audio DVD"), and you'll have to use software to extract the audio portion.  You can give iSquint a try (or his big brother, VisualHub) and then extract the audio portion with QuickTime Pro or something.



It sounds like you might be suggesting I only want the audio portion...but correct me if I'm wrong.  I want to import the entire DVD, video and audio, so that I can play like from iTunes.  I did this successfully with Devil Wears Prada.  I was wondering also if you'd like to offer some advice on the Deinterlacing and Deletecine settings in Handbrake.  I just now managed to successfully import it into a .MOV file with Handbrake, but I'm going to delete the file since I chose 10% quality since it was just a test to see if it wouldn't crash.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh, I see what you're trying to do... unfortunately, in the United States, that's considered illegal (as stupid as it is).  By "backing up" a commercial DVD, you are circumventing the copy protection on the DVD, and therefore breaking the DMCA.

You may want to give VisualHub a try -- it can convert .VOB files into movie files, and even stitch multiple .VOB files together... with a DVD, the video is spread out over several .VOB files, so if you convert each one individually, you have several resulting movie files, each with a different portion of the movie.  Stitching them back together makes one, seamless movie file -- which is a great feature of VisualHub.


----------



## alra111 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, and you are right, that is absolutely ridiculous, especially since I can make backup copies of the CDs I buy without any problems.  It's funny that a movie ("Devil Wears Prada") allowed me to do the same maneuver without issues, but this music video DVD is being so strict about it...Oh well, go figure...I'll give that VisualHub a shot!!  Thanks again.


----------

